# IDQ 12s



## ChopShop1 (Mar 11, 2009)

I just finished up adding my two new IDQ 12s and I really like em...I am only running 600 watts to them total, but I am not a bass head, so for me it seems like plenty. Running two v2 d2 off an ARC FD600.1. So far I am impressed with most types of music. Very clean and tight sounding. Blues travler(forget the name of the song) kick drum sounds awesome, just enough impact. The only complaint I have is with rap, but suspect that it is the subs reproducing what is put in to them, and the rap bass just sucks...Sorry its not that detailed, I don't have the experiance to explain things as well as some, but just wnated to let anyone who is thinking about these know that they are a good sounding sub.....oh yeah, they do seem like they would like some more power though.


----------

